# Caber ? Isit essential on tren ?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)

Is caber essential

When running tren ? Or can I just use arimidex, and have letro on hand ?


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I'd also like to know this having seen the price of caber I hope not ????


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I have never used it when taking tren.gone as high as 600mg per week and no issues.

Everybody is different,though.

Never bothered with an ai either,but I only use 1 ml of sustanon,when I'm stacking it with tren,so for me there was no need.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've just started a thread less than a minute ago on using bromocriptine instead of caber. Reason again is cost and availability of caber.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2015)

liam0810 said:


> I've just started a thread less than a minute ago on using bromocriptine instead of caber. Reason again is cost and availability of caber.


Yeah caber is like £40 for x4 lol


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Am sure it depends on how much test you use with it an wether you use an AI

Would also like to hear people's thoughts


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm running 2ml test e/3ml test p/2ml mast prop and 2ml tren ace. I've been running 1mg pharma adex eod and 20mg nolva and ive still got a sore nip. I'm using caber now also.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

If you keep estrogen in check then no it isn't necessary, I do 0.5mg a week of caber however just as a precaution. It's not that expensive if you know where to look and dose it sensibly.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SelflessSelfie said:


> If you keep estrogen in check then no it isn't necessary, I do 0.5mg a week of caber however just as a precaution. It's not that expensive if you know where to look and dose it sensibly.


But aren't estrogen and progesterone two different hormones? So if you keep estrogen in check with adex, what is keeping the progestorne/prolactin levels in control?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

liam0810 said:


> But aren't estrogen and progesterone two different hormones? So if you keep estrogen in check with adex, what is keeping the progestorne/prolactin levels in control?


Correct Liam I've copy and pasted studies once or twice before on this subject. Can't seem to find them on tapatalks search though.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> But aren't estrogen and progesterone two different hormones? So if you keep estrogen in check with adex, what is keeping the progestorne/prolactin levels in control?


PROGESTERONE - Tren and deca increase levels of progesterone, high levels of progesterone INHIBIT prolactin

HOWEVER, when oestrogen is introduced to the mix prolactin production is STIMULATED

I posted this from this thread where I did some serious digging through notes and sites about exactly the same thing 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/285885-cycle-test-tren.html


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

not 100% needed but unless your perfect then its better safe than bitch titted


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

So as said above if you control your estro you wont get any progesterone/prolactin sides.. Also progesterone gyno is a MYTH there is no such thing.

also I think this is where all this low test high tren stuff comes from with people saying they feel better with less prolactin sides.. the lower test is just another form of estrogen control lmao.

bottom line, control estro, good to go.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> But aren't estrogen and progesterone two different hormones? So if you keep estrogen in check with adex, what is keeping the progestorne/prolactin levels in control?


been some debate over this... something about keeping estrogen low prevents progesterone converting to prolactin or something... i cant remember exactly.

I personally can run 1mg adex and still get gyno while on tren. Caber has always helped get rid of it. So one of two possibilities... adex does **** all for me or the low estrogen preventing prolactin gyno is bull****?? **** knows haha!

currently giving prami a try.... wowzers just 0.125mg first dose and i was wiped out in 15 mins! I literally couldnt move i was so lethargic like i was awake but didnt even have the energy to open my eyes. Moral of that story is... take it before bed! haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

Prolactin in Men:*Explanation and Purpose

First thing... there is no such thing as "prolactin-induced" gynecomastia. I've heard this one too many times and later in this segment you will understand why. Now, prolactin is another sex hormone and is secreted by the pituitary gland in your brain. Although it's found in both males and females, it's main purpose is for milk production for females. The fact is, males have no use for prolactin that we know of today. Why, God, why?? Anyway, while low levels are not harmful, high levels certainly are. So let's take a look at the concerns with higher than normal prolactin levels in men...

Effects of High Prolactin Levels in Men:

- Adverse Testicular Interference

- Lowers natural testosterone

- Lower sperm count (to infertility levels)

- long term elevation can cause erectile dysfunction (sometimes short term)

- Low Libido

- Breast tenderness

- Male lactation

- Low ejaculate volume

19-Nortestosterone steroid such as nandrolone and Trenbolone can cause prolactin levels to become elevated MAINLY with the presence of excess estrogen. They are NOT a direct cause of high prolactin. While using prolactin inhibiting drugs will resolve issues,your first line of defense is controlling estrogen, as elevated estrogen can boost the effect of prolactin increase. It's not uncommon to prevent prolactin increase with the use of an Aromatase inhibitor (AI). But the doses of 19-Nor steroids today, may prove that is somewhat ineffective. Leading to the necessity of having a secondary (and direct) compound to combat the effects.*

The way it works is entirely complicated and I couldn't even think of a way to put it in laymans terms. But in short, 19-Nor interaction with the estrogen receptors will boost prolactin secretion. This is why it's important to control estrogen first, and prolactin second. Also why I recommend that you have a secondary combat drug "on hand" and in some cases, used on cycle. You might wonder why I say "on hand", since I earlier said that low prolactin is not harmful. Well, these drugs have some fairly heavy side effects and if not used properly can really affect your progress on cycle. So it's OK to wait until needed for the sake of sanity. But I want to emphasize this again... if you have high prolactin and/or lactating, it's a near 100% confirmation that you failed to control your estrogen levels.*

How To Control Prolactin

To control prolactin, or elevated prolactin, we use drugs that activate dopamine. Dopamine is a chemical launched by cells in the brain with the purpose of signaling nerve cells. So these drugs we're looking at are dopamine agonists. There are several things that affect prolactin but dopamine is the dominant one that makes the overall difference.*

Dopamine works with the pituitary. They're friends, you see. But sometimes the pituitary gets a little excited and out of control, so Dopamine pays a visit to the pituitary and binds to the Dopamine receptors and slows prolactin production down to a reasonable level. This is all done with internal communication. What a nice friend to have. Make sense, folks? What a spectacular system we have. Even more reason to respect your body.*

Now that we know how prolactin elevates and how to fix the problem, let's have a look at common drugs used for prolactin control. I'm getting kind of bored with this article so I'll keep this short since I still have to cover progesterone.*

Common "Anti-Prolactin"*(dopamine agonist)*drugs available:

-*Pramipexole*(Mirapex)

-*Cabergoline*(Dostinex)

-*Bromocriptine*(Parlodel)

-*Pergolide*(Permax)

Informative Data On Mentioned Inhibitors:

*** Pramipexole (Mirapex)

- Half Life:*8 hours

- Recommended dose:*0.25 mg Every Night. Take right before you fall asleep. If after 3 days you can handle the dose just fine, increase to 0.5 mg. Then again to 0.75 and finally to 1 mg. Rarely more than 1 mg is needed.*

- Common side effects:*Nausea, dizziness, vomiting, insomnia, constipation, confusion, visual disturbance, hallucinations, headaches, frequent urination, congestion, achiness.

- Drug interactions:*Do not use alongside other dopamine agonists. Avoid antihistamines altogether as the combination will have adverse effects on your central nervous system.

*** Cabergoline(Dostinex)

- Half Life:*65 hours

- Recommended dose:*0.25 mg Every Third Day. If after 4 doses you feel good, increase to 0.5mg every third day.*

- Common side effects:*Same as Prami for the most part, but can also cause anxiety and compulsive behavior.

- Drug interactions:*Avoid anorexiants (appetite suppressors) as the combo can cause severe levels of serotonin. also avoid other dopamine agonists. Avoid Codeine because the combination renders the drug ineffective and lowers blood pressure too much.*


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gyno from prolactin is a myth. Thats what i have also read in recent times. Have a ckeck on estro through AI , everything will be fine


----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

countrybumpkin said:


> So as said above if you control your estro you wont get any progesterone/prolactin sides.. Also progesterone gyno is a MYTH there is no such thing.
> 
> also I think this is where all this low test high tren stuff comes from with people saying they feel better with less prolactin sides.. the lower test is just another form of estrogen control lmao.
> 
> bottom line, control estro, good to go.


I see where you mention being on both Arimidex and Nolva.

I've always read that it's better to take Aromasin with Nolva on cycle, because of the way Nolva interacts with Adex due to the type of SERM it is. Apparently it reduces blood levels of Adex. What is your opinion on this?

Update: British Journal of Cancer - Abstract of article: Pharmacokinetics of anastrozole and tamoxifen alone, and in combination, during adjuvant endocrine therapy for early breast cancer in postmenopausal women: a sub-protocol of the /`Arimidex[trade] and T


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

I've just took pharma aromasin on a tren cycle and caber but still got gyno


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Tren will suppress and cut of Dopamine so adding may help with the psycological effects


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

capo said:


> Tren will suppress and cut of Dopamine so adding may help with the psycological effects


Don't know how true this is but I certainly feel a lot more mentally balanced than I have done on Tren in the past. Started with 1mg caber twice a week but halved it and still feel fine.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> been some debate over this... something about keeping estrogen low prevents progesterone converting to prolactin or something... i cant remember exactly.
> 
> I personally can run 1mg adex and still get gyno while on tren. Caber has always helped get rid of it. So one of two possibilities... adex does **** all for me or the low estrogen preventing prolactin gyno is bull****?? **** knows haha!
> 
> currently giving prami a try.... wowzers just 0.125mg first dose and i was wiped out in 15 mins! I literally couldnt move i was so lethargic like i was awake but didnt even have the energy to open my eyes. Moral of that story is... take it before bed! haha


Haha imagine that x4 mate  splitting the caps is a pain tho eh?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> Haha imagine that x4 mate  splitting the caps is a pain tho eh?


yeah like a fvcking bag head with my credit card making little 0.125 wraps! hahaha! ive been ok he last couple of doses though think ill up it now


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Lewy_h said:


> I've just took pharma aromasin on a tren cycle and caber but still got gyno


i know a couple of people like that... the only thing that prevents their gyno is letro! which can be pretty harsh


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> But aren't estrogen and progesterone two different hormones? So if you keep estrogen in check with adex, what is keeping the progestorne/prolactin levels in control?


Sorry for the slow reply mate, been trying to dig out this very informative post by @ausbuilt so thanks to ausbuilt for the below information.

"Deca dick is not caused by high prolactin:

Sexual dysfunction in men treated with depot antipsychotic drugs: a... - PubMed - NCBI

see its not prolactin rise that causes ED. it may play a part, but its not a direct cause. Further, when it comes to deca dick, its due to DHN:

"...Erectile dysfunction is attributed to the weaker action of dihydronandrolone in the penis since dihydrotestosterone is a known sexual modulator."

from:*Nandrolone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Basically DHT is a strong androgen, and causes erections (think proviron) and when you take test, 5-7% of all test converts to DHT (and gives you erections) where as 19-nortest derivatives such as deca and tren reduce to DHN which does the opposite...

At any rate the whole think with tren/deca and prolactin is... a BIG misunderstanding...

There is some pretty basic misunderstanding out there, with people repeating "bro science" and saying they have "prolactin" gyno from deca or tren, which is physically impossible:

Prolactin "...stimulates the mammary glands to produce milk (lactation): Increased serum concentrations of prolactin during pregnancy cause enlargement of the mammary glands of the breasts and prepare for the production of milk. However, the high levels of progesterone during pregnancy suppress the production of milk. Milk production normally starts when the levels of progesterone fall by the end of pregnancy and a suckling stimulus is present

thats from:*Prolactin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You should note that, HIGH progesterone INHIBITS prolactin!!

Then, 19-nortestosterones , are classed as progestins:

"Clinical studies have shown" Deca Durabolin..." (a 19-nortestosterone derivative) "... to be effective in treating anaemia, osteoporosis and some forms of neoplasia including breast cancer, and also acts as a progestin-based contraceptive... Estrogenic effects resulting from reaction with aromatase are also mitigated as a result of the drug being a progestin."

from:*Nandrolone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And if you read this, 19-nortest has MINOR activity in aromatisation in men:

ScienceDirect Error

Now what DOES cause breast development?

"While estrogens are present in both men and women, they are usually present at significantly higher levels in women of reproductive age. They promote the development of female secondary sexual characteristics, such as breasts, and are also involved in the thickening of the endometrium and other aspects of regulating the menstrual cycle. In males, estrogen regulates certain functions of the reproductive system important to the maturation of sperm[10][11][12] and may be necessary for a healthy libido.[13][14]"

from:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estrogen

Now progesterone:

"...Progesterone has a number of physiological effects that are amplified in the presence of estrogen. Estrogen through estrogen receptors upregulates the expression of progesterone receptors.[26] ."

also:

"Progesterone is sometimes called the "hormone of pregnancy",[35] and it has many roles relating to the development of the fetus...In addition progesterone inhibits lactation during pregnancy. The fall in progesterone levels following delivery is one of the triggers for milk production." (folks please not, as noted above in prolactin- high progesterone INHIBITS prolactin, low progesterone lets prolactin rise).

both the above from:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progesterone

So to summarise that:

1. 19-nortest derivatives (deca & tren) are progestins

2. High levels of progesterone INHIBIT prolactin

3. Progesterone only exerts the majority of its effects in a high oestrogen environment.

So, where the F**K do people get of saying take CABER to suppress prolactin when taking 19-nor steroids??? Taking a 19-nor steriod AUTOMATICALLY INHIBITS PROLACTIN!!!"


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Been an advocate of caber with tren, im using GH for some time and reading about cabers ability to lower igf-1 and dropped it all together, i have dialed my AI in before dropping it.

I still feel it helps with mood control though.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Iv been having sore right nip for 2 days now, unsure what to do, currently on

400mg test cyp

300mg tren en

150mg tren blend

20mg nolva ed

Half letro mon and thur

Iv took an extra half letro today (Sunday) not sure what to do, I don't have caber on hand and dealer has stopped trading for abit, should I up nolva? Letro? What about missing out this weeks test shot and next week just do 100mg test till I finish cycle

Any advise lad?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

jayDP said:


> Iv been having sore right nip for 2 days now, unsure what to do, currently on
> 
> 400mg test cyp
> 
> ...


use more AI PW than you have been using from now on.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> use more AI PW than you have been using from now on.


Cheers mate I'll try half letro every other day then, my sex drive is shot though so think I'll need to try Adex or its prolactin that's killed it unsure but my girl is going mad ha


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Iv been having sore right nip for 2 days now, unsure what to do, currently on
> 
> 400mg test cyp
> 
> ...


Yeah I would stick with 20mg nolva and use adex 1mg eod until symptoms relapse or aromasin 12.5mg eod


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Cheers mate I'll try half letro every other day then, my sex drive is shot though so think I'll need to try Adex or its prolactin that's killed it unsure but my girl is going mad ha


Letro is a major sex drive killer mate you use half eod you won't get a boner even with kim kardashian hanging off the end of it


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I know the letro is heavy on the sex drive, it's all iv got for now though

What do you guys think about 100test and 500tren cycle, lower sides, less estro problems?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

jayDP said:


> Cheers mate I'll try half letro every other day then, my sex drive is shot though so think I'll need to try Adex or its prolactin that's killed it unsure but my girl is going mad ha


Letrozole takes around 45 days to reach peak levels in the body.

I start prior a cycle with it and use nolva 20mg nolva a day for around the first 4 weeks.

I know I quote that caber isn't needed but have dostinex on hand just in case.

Never needed it to date.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers lads, do any of you use them online pharmacy websites an could recommend me one for cabar?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Yeah I know the letro is heavy on the sex drive, it's all iv got for now though
> 
> What do you guys think about 100test and 500tren cycle, lower sides, less estro problems?


That would work better mate yeah! Infact I can't wait to drop the test e out of my cycle and carry on with prop/mast/tren alone!


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> i know a couple of people like that... the only thing that prevents their gyno is letro! which can be pretty harsh


I've just hammered letro for over a month now to get rid of the lump, left with puffy nipples now. Going to try caber andnolva or Rolaxefine and aromasin all together together to reverse


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

jayDP said:


> Cheers lads, do any of you use them online pharmacy websites an could recommend me one for cabar?


Sadly I know not of one for caber anymore but a now defunct one had cabaser for peanuts so I stocked up then.

Look into pergolide. An easy Google and you'll find vetinary medicine site/s that don't require a prescription.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I didnt read the whole thread but remember caber is a dopamine antagonist, which can help with the mental side effects of tren as well as the prolactin issues.

I have been on tren now for 6 weeks and I am bailing, to never again use it. I used to use it a lot but I was on an SSRI which blocked the side effects, now I am SSRI free, my seratonin and dopamine levels are in the gutter thanks to Tren. So my tren days are over. I have never felt more anxious paranoid or uptight in my life.

Thing is, I know WHY I am feeling this way, so I can fight back, but jesus christ, I hate this feeling. But , the sides maybe a nightmare, the gains were unreal.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

People keep mentioning the tren d1ck now I have the opposite issue! I have the issue that my d1ck needs controlling before I go to prison!

So I certainly am not getting the limp c0ck from it!

See now I never take adex or only do on prep as don't get estrogen issues but I want caber for my high dose of tren (900mg, test 400mg) just in case.

Now are members on here saying just run adex for the estrogen sides which will be fcuk all? And not bother about my prolactin control?


----------



## chris-a (Feb 28, 2008)

LeVzi said:


> I didnt read the whole thread but remember caber is a dopamine antagonist, which can help with the mental side effects of tren as well as the prolactin issues.
> 
> I have been on tren now for 6 weeks and I am bailing, to never again use it. I used to use it a lot but I was on an SSRI which blocked the side effects, now I am SSRI free, my seratonin and dopamine levels are in the gutter thanks to Tren. So my tren days are over. I have never felt more anxious paranoid or uptight in my life.
> 
> Thing is, I know WHY I am feeling this way, so I can fight back, but jesus christ, I hate this feeling. But , the sides maybe a nightmare, the gains were unreal.


mate, sorry to hear that. i sympathise with the anxiety. i use beta blockers on a prescription and can safely say they changed my life from the first day i started taking them, no more anxiety for me and, although i'm not advocating poly drug experiments, i can now use tren, more or less side-effect free due to them. if not for the tren thing, have you considered beta-blockers to help with the anxiety, even in the short-term?

i know how horribly debilitating any kind of anxiety can be so all the best with your situation mate


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> People keep mentioning the tren d1ck now I have the opposite issue! I have the issue that my d1ck needs controlling before I go to prison!
> 
> So I certainly am not getting the limp c0ck from it!
> 
> ...


that will be the test! or mast! haha  have you ran tren on it own?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

chris-a said:


> mate, sorry to hear that. i sympathise with the anxiety. i use beta blockers on a prescription and can safely say they changed my life from the first day i started taking them, no more anxiety for me and, although i'm not advocating poly drug experiments, i can now use tren, more or less side-effect free due to them. if not for the tren thing, have you considered beta-blockers to help with the anxiety, even in the short-term?
> 
> i know how horribly debilitating any kind of anxiety can be so all the best with your situation mate


Thank you mate.

I am in a right mess right now, there is no let up in how bad the thoughts get. The paranoia and anxiety are off the charts, and ive no caber to help BUT I know I have low seratonin and dopamine levels due to it, so as the half life passes of the tren, they will slowly pick up again. So I have to play the waiting game.

I did this to myself, I have to pay the price, and I will come out the other side. I just wish I could stop it quicker.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

LeVzi said:


> Thank you mate.
> 
> I am in a right mess right now, there is no let up in how bad the thoughts get. The paranoia and anxiety are off the charts, and ive no caber to help BUT I know I have low seratonin and dopamine levels due to it, so as the half life passes of the tren, they will slowly pick up again. So I have to play the waiting game.
> 
> I did this to myself, I have to pay the price, and I will come out the other side. I just wish I could stop it quicker.


Might be worth trying done 5htp and vitD - I used these when I was starting to manage my anxiety (pre AAS) and I think they helped. But in the end I ended up on ssri's so diff story.

When tren gets the better of me I tend to have a blast on a sun bed and then neck a few zopiclone to get a good nights sleep, it's prob bad advice but I find it gets me breathing space:


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

MrM said:


> Might be worth trying done 5htp and vitD - I used these when I was starting to manage my anxiety (pre AAS) and I think they helped. But in the end I ended up on ssri's so diff story.
> 
> When tren gets the better of me I tend to have a blast on a sun bed and then neck a few zopiclone to get a good nights sleep, it's prob bad advice but I find it gets me breathing space:


Sunbed does the trick for me when I feel bad


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> Sunbed does the trick for me when I feel bad


Also take 5-htp anyway


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> that will be the test! or mast! haha  have you ran tren on it own?


nope and never ran it higher than test. and i know test rasies my test levels but i feel like tren just makes me even worse. But the sweats and insomnia are now starting so i want to get a grip of them.

@Spawn of Haney - i'm with you really that i would rather have it on hand then not just in case. its the same with adex. i've always got that on hand but very rarely use it


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2015)

Another question, can I subq tren ace and test 400 with insulin Needles ?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Mikejfend said:


> Another question, can I subq tren ace and test 400 with insulin Needles ?


You can, just stick to 0.5ml injections.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> You can, just stick to 0.5ml injections.


With slin needles ? Can I do 0.5 each leg ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Few weeks ago was just on 100-200mg test and 600mg tren and still used adex, but sometimes the nipples would still get irritated and puffy looking. Since adding in more compounds I also decided on prami to because of them. Now they're not swollen anymore. So low estrogen does not mean no prolactin production.

Caber is expencive as fvck so i'd go for something else


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Few weeks ago was just on 100-200mg test and 600mg tren and still used adex, but sometimes the nipples would still get irritated and puffy looking. Since adding in more compounds I also decided on prami to because of them. Now they're not swollen anymore. So low estrogen does not mean no prolactin production.
> 
> Caber is expencive as fvck so i'd go for something else


Gonna pick up some letro, see how it goes, if I get itch boobie taps, I'll pop a few letro


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> You can, just stick to 0.5ml injections.


How much longer does it take to work ? Subq injecting it ?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mikejfend said:


> Gonna pick up some letro, see how it goes, if I get itch boobie taps, I'll pop a few letro


It's gone now since I added Prami.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Mikejfend said:


> With slin needles ? Can I do 0.5 each leg ?


Are you sure you are jabbing subq and not just doing IM with a slin pin?

Subq means you are supposed to jab into fat the same way you do hcg, so preferably in the belly. If your skin is thin and you are just jabbing the slin pin in your leg you are probably going IM.

As far as time to kick in I don't know if it takes longer as I do all my gear IM.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2015)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Are you sure you are jabbing subq and not just doing IM with a slin pin?
> 
> Subq means you are supposed to jab into fat the same way you do hcg, so preferably in the belly. If your skin is thin and you are just jabbing the slin pin in your leg you are probably going IM.
> 
> As far as time to kick in I don't know if it takes longer as I do all my gear IM.


I doubt it's getting as far as muscle personally, tren in the stomach fat ? That works ?


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Mikejfend said:


> I doubt it's getting as far as muscle personally, tren in the stomach fat ? That works ?


There is no reason why it shouldn't.

Personally if I jabbed a slin pin into my leg I would be doing IM and I am currently not very lean.

@IGotTekkers is the man to ask about SubQ jabbing as I believe he jabs all his "gear" SubQ.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SelflessSelfie said:


> There is no reason why it shouldn't.
> 
> Personally if I jabbed a slin pin into my leg I would be doing IM and I am currently not very lean.
> 
> @IGotTekkers is the man to ask about SubQ jabbing as I believe he jabs all his "gear" SubQ.


Yep currently doing prop and tren ace sub q, kicked in after 2 days.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yep currently doing prop and tren ace sub q, kicked in after 2 days.


Just done my quad, with rohm tren ace, it is burning so bad haha! Major pip


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2015)

Some serious pip !


----------

